# Alessandra Ambrosio - Balmain F/W 2015/16 Fashion Show in Paris x8



## brian69 (7 März 2015)

​


----------



## MetalFan (7 März 2015)

:thx: für Ale @ work!


----------



## snick2005 (7 März 2015)

Nice chick !


----------



## Desidude007 (4 Apr. 2015)

Great and hot share


----------



## mrweb (1 Juni 2015)

Danke für Alessandra


----------

